# Spore: What a concept!



## Bedlam (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anybody seen that new game due for release some time early next year? It’s called SPORE, made by the same crew responsible for the SIM CITY series. I’ve been searching all over for video clips and in-game footage and have to say, it looks pretty damn good!


----------



## Green (Nov 28, 2006)

Aye, it's being touted as one of the most innovative and original games for years. Hopefully it will live up to the hype 

SPORE


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds pretty cool - I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh wow, this looks great! I love the games like Ages of Empires where you go from stone age and onwards...but now, going from single cells to space age! Brilliant! I may be rather tempted by that!


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 28, 2006)

Read about this a year or so back - it sounds like the ultimate computer game, or something. I really like the idea of procedural coding; having the program figure out how a three-legged creature would move, and that sort of stuff.

But as soon as early 2007?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn! Sounds like they'v pretty much wrapped up an idea I've wanted to develop for the gaming industry for years!!


----------



## Green (Nov 29, 2006)

Thadlerian said:


> But as soon as early 2007?



Oh yeah, they've been working on it for quite a long time. There's been a lot of screenies released, and the odd trailer or two.

Here's one, but unfortunately no in-game shots. There is one floating around with in-game stuff, but I can't find it (I think it came with a PCZone DVD a while back, but I don't keep them).

Here's a link to a load of screenies.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hehehe, spork...


----------



## Bedlam (Nov 29, 2006)

There’s a really long segment of in-game footage at Youtube – half an hour or so. It’s the developer clicking through the various stages: single cell to sea creature, sea creature to land and eventually land to space flight. It’s Quite funny because his audience obviously have no idea the game suddenly leaves the planet and zooms right out to a huge solar system. You can hear them laughing and clapping.
I read the game is due for release sometime in March.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 29, 2006)

My only concern with this game is that I'd have to get a top of the range PC to play it!
And if it gets tied into Microsoft Vista, a new operating system too!!
Oh well, here's hoping for a console port....


----------



## Ahdkaw (Nov 30, 2006)

* insert Duke Nukem Forever joke *

Yeah, it could be _that[/t] long. 

Maybe I'll have a PS/3 by then anyway, so things are looking up!_


----------



## Ahdkaw (Dec 20, 2006)

Why bother responding with 'Never heard of it' when there's a link at the top of the thread and there are such things known as 'Search Engines'.

EDIT: Oh I see, it's a 'slurp the board' attempt.


----------

